# Remy Presas Memorial In the PI, 2006



## Dan Anderson (Jul 6, 2004)

> Do you know where and when? I go back about once every two years and that's right on my schedule. Thanks.
> __________________
> Be Cool.
> 
> ...



Hi Bart,

No data yet.  I got the info from Bram after he came back from Germany from Dieter's event.  He and Roland Dantes talked about it.  My understanding is the Roland Dantes is the on working on it.  Sungkit is a student of SM Roland's and I would think he would be one fo the first with any hard data.  I'm keeping my eyes peeled for this as well.  Wouldn't that be funny if you and I (Americans) met in the PI?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## sungkit (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello again Dan! We have to stop meeting like this!

The Remy A. Presas Memorial in the PI, 2006 that you have mentioned is definately going ahead as far as I know. It is being organized by IMAF (Philippines) and Guro Roland Dantes is an adviser to the group.

It will definitely be a remarkable event as all the senior masters here will be attending and supporting this historical event. As soon as more concrete details are obtained, I will be sure to post them here.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> Hello again Dan! We have to stop meeting like this!
> 
> The Remy A. Presas Memorial in the PI, 2006 that you have mentioned is definately going ahead as far as I know. It is being organized by IMAF (Philippines) and Guro Roland Dantes is an adviser to the group.
> 
> It will definitely be a remarkable event as all the senior masters here will be attending and supporting this historical event. As soon as more concrete details are obtained, I will be sure to post them here.



Hi Sungkit,

That would be greatly appreciated!

Palusut


----------



## sungkit (Jul 7, 2004)

I am glad to post the information for the benefit of those who may be interested in attending. Hopefully when I meet with the Senior Masters again this weekend, I can obtain further details. As they come to hand, i will post it.


----------

